# Things you GAS for another than guitars/gear



## Thin_Ice_77 (Oct 6, 2009)

Yeah, I know the word guitar/gear is in GAS, but you know what I mean 

I find myself GASing for piercings, I see someone with something cool then immediately want to go and get it done. I also find myself wanting loads more CDs, I have a list that I never even get halfway through because I keep adding to it.

Your turn.

EDIT: Damn, just noticed the typo in the title.


----------



## leandroab (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm GASing for some pussy...


----------



## SpaceDock (Oct 6, 2009)

Hookers! 

I am all about reptiles. I've got all sorts of snakes, lizards, and frogs. I also breed insects for them to eat. I go to a lot of reptile expos and I always have to get one every time!


----------



## I_infect (Oct 6, 2009)

sex.

And Denny's buffalo chicken strips.


----------



## Daiephir (Oct 6, 2009)

leandroab said:


> I'm GASing for some pussy...



Man, you stole my fucking answer *high five*


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Oct 6, 2009)

I knew 'sex' was going to be the answer sooner or later, I just decided to see how long it'd take.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 6, 2009)

Man you guys need to get laid


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 6, 2009)

Not including sex :

CDs
A tattoo
To pass my driving test and get a car
A job
New camera
Sorting ma noggin out


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 6, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> To pass my driving test and get a car
> A job



Actually, I would like these.

Test next Wednesday


----------



## Korngod (Oct 6, 2009)

well, just cured one GAS problem with a new TV so Id have to say a new car.


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 6, 2009)

Money. Seriously, i GAS for fucking money... $6.60AUD an hour sucks major arse.

Oh, and big dogs... Irish Wolfhound, Great Dane, Neapolitan Mastiff, St. Bernard, Old English Sheepdog... want all. Now.


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Oct 6, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> CDs
> A tattoo
> To pass my driving test and get a car
> A job
> New camera



Basically all of these


----------



## leandroab (Oct 6, 2009)

Daiephir said:


> Man, you stole my fucking answer *high five*



Oh, do you want a kitty too? I love kittehs!








Scar Symmetry said:


> Man you guys need to get laid


Perv!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 6, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Actually, I would like these.
> 
> Test next Wednesday



Ah dude good luck  try getting a good night sleep this time 

Mines early november


----------



## BrainArt (Oct 6, 2009)

Arteriorrhexis said:


> Basically all of these



Same. Only, I would add pierced ear to that list, I'll be getting it done this weekend, hopefully.


----------



## Variant (Oct 6, 2009)

A job.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Oct 6, 2009)

IbanezShredderB said:


> Same. Only, I would add pierced ear to that list, I'll be getting it done this weekend, hopefully.


Ear my arse, get a real piercing!


----------



## BrainArt (Oct 6, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> Ear my arse, get a real piercing!



My ear is the only thing I want done, really. I don't like things on my face, so I don't plan on piercing on it. I will get a Mjolnir Hammer tat on my chest at some point, though.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 6, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> Ah dude good luck  try getting a good night sleep this time
> 
> Mines early november



Yeah you too man, it's a piece of piss, just make sure you do all the usual shit and you'll be fine. It's easier than people tell you it is


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Oct 6, 2009)

IbanezShredderB said:


> My ear is the only thing I want done, really. I don't like things on my face, so I don't plan on piercing on it. I will get a Mjolnir Hammer tat on my chest at some point, though.


Haha, I said that too. I now have stretchers in both my ears, septum pierced, tongue pierced and snakebites this weekend. 

It's kind of addictive.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Oct 6, 2009)

I GAS for a thread title that makes sense 

But seriously...these


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Oct 6, 2009)

I said I noticed the typo 

And those emo stomper boots look really heavy.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Oct 6, 2009)

I just like being an asshole. Don't mind me.


----------



## Harmonicdoom (Oct 6, 2009)

This sexy beast.









Nissan GT-R.


----------



## Daiephir (Oct 6, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Man you guys need to get laid



Yup, maybe wednesday and thursday (tomorrow and after-tomorrow, woohoo!)



Thin_Ice_77 said:


> Haha, I said that too. I now have stretchers in both my ears, septum pierced, tongue pierced and snakebites this weekend.
> 
> It's kind of addictive.



What's is a snake bite piercing? *kinda of interrested*



Harmonicdoom said:


> This sexy beast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd prefer to have a R34, but this thing looks nice (I'd get a Corvette ZR1 over the R35 and a Viper over the ZR1 [I am a Viper fanboy], probably equally GASing for a Viper and a R34)



leandroab said:


> Oh, do you want a kitty too? I love kittehs!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Release the kittys!! Kittehs are awesome!

He's kinda right you know...


----------



## -mouse- (Oct 6, 2009)

I would really love a cat, but my mom doesn't like them  I'll have to wait till I move out...


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 6, 2009)

I GAS for more Kitteh too... we have 2 already though, i don't think another 10 would go down too well with them... or the landlord...


----------



## CentaurPorn (Oct 6, 2009)

Cars

Lately it is boats. I desperately want to get a speed boat of some sort next year. Too many fun boating trips this summer caused this recent onset of gas.

Bikes..I miss my Gsx-r

Funyuns...Damn you..Send me some Funyuns. I can't get them in Canada. I don't even like Onions.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Oct 6, 2009)

Daiephir said:


> What's is a snake bite piercing? *kinda of interrested*


One piercing either side of your lip.






Like that, but I'm having bars instead of rings.


----------



## Daiephir (Oct 6, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> One piercing either side of your lip.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see, I wonder if pointy and sharp ones exist?

EDIT: something like this:



but like an inch and a half long, sharp, pointy, like reversed fangs.


----------



## kingpinMS3 (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm GASing for a jeep right now. I'm starting to hate my mazda.


----------



## Daiephir (Oct 6, 2009)

Why? The Mazda has better gas economy and its faster, besides Mazda sounds way cooler than Jeep


----------



## Bungle (Oct 6, 2009)

kingpinMS3 said:


> I'm GASing for a jeep right now. I'm starting to hate my mazda.


Is it a rotary?


----------



## leandroab (Oct 6, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Yeah you too man, it's a piece of piss, just make sure you do all the usual shit and you'll be fine. It's easier than people tell you it is



Everything is pretty much a piece of cake... (got my license in Florida, although I'm not american  ), although I don't know how things work in the UK...

I mean, even a retarded one legged baby can drive automatic!

Now, driving schools here have all cars with manual transmition AND without power steering! Every 3 point turn or parking is a new adventure!

Good for the muscles!


----------



## budda (Oct 6, 2009)

GAS for:

sex
a motherfucking car, damn it!
more tattoo work
CD's
Concerts/merch/signed CD's
Organization (is that possible?)
Clothes
Sex


----------



## kingpinMS3 (Oct 6, 2009)

Bungle said:


> Is it a rotary?


nope. speed3 with the 2.3 DISI turbo


----------



## Randy (Oct 6, 2009)

kingpinMS3 said:


> I'm GASing for a jeep right now. I'm starting to hate my mazda.


----------



## Bungle (Oct 6, 2009)

kingpinMS3 said:


> nope. speed3 with the 2.3 DISI turbo


Ah, then I shall stop laughing. I just assumed because it was a Mazda and you were getting fed up with it that it was a rotary. I thought the Mazda 3 was a good car?


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 6, 2009)

Randy said:


>



Pfft, the missus' wants a 4 door


----------



## natspotats (Oct 6, 2009)

video games
taco bell
kfc snackers (they are heaven in a tiny toasted bun)


----------



## wannabguitarist (Oct 6, 2009)

A Bilstien coil-over kit and a 2bennett 20v turbo setup for my car. 320AWDhp FTW

Or one of these with an RS2 engine (damn Europeans get all the good shit):


----------



## Joeywilson (Oct 6, 2009)

Tatoos.
For long and mcquade to call me back so i can have a consistant schedual for teaching.
For the semester to end so I can comenss with graduating early so I can do my audio and engineering course.

I really want to strech my ears but i'm afraid I wont like it 10 years down the road
(If I stay at a reletivly small gauge will the hole grow back?)


----------



## skinhead (Oct 6, 2009)

GASing for:
Inconditional love in this conditional freedom.
More tattoos.
Live shows with Project M.
Party! (Creamfields and Carl Cox this falling 2009)


----------



## Piro (Oct 6, 2009)

current GAS list:

Another tattoo (just got my first for my 18th b-day 2 weeks ago)
a motorcycle (damn cars cost too much)


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 6, 2009)

Motorcycles. 

I've been tweaking mine for a bit but I can't wait till i start doing some serious modifications to it. If you want to see my bike check out my profile for a pic.


----------



## MFB (Oct 6, 2009)

djpharoah said:


> Motorcycles.
> 
> I've been tweaking mine for a bit but I can't wait till i start doing some serious modifications to it. If you want to see my bike check out my profile for a pic.



I blame you and Chris for my desire to get my cycle license, ...and myself for failing it


----------



## Bungle (Oct 6, 2009)

*le sigh* motorbike GAS.... Planning on hitting the dirt again soon. Was going to go riding on the weekend on my dad's old TS200R but the weather was too shit.

I haven't got my license yet, but would like to soon. Probably start on a VTR250 or a ZX250 or something like that. I don't know what the rules are like in America, but if you're learning on a bike here in Australia, you're almost limited to 250cc... Unless you like riding trailbikes on the road or have had a full car license for certain number of years.


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 6, 2009)

One of these...

Tommy Kaira ZZ-II


----------



## wannabguitarist (Oct 6, 2009)

I also want a street-bike really bad. Can't buy one until I leave my house though...



Demoniac said:


> One of these...
> 
> Tommy Kaira ZZ-II



Did they even make a running version of that? I know it has an R34 drivetrain that was somehow converted to mid-engined. And it was badass in GT3


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 6, 2009)

Yeah man, so far as i know you can buy one 

EDIT: I may be wrong there. I found some actual pics, but no mention of how/where to buy one and/or how much they are


----------



## wannabguitarist (Oct 7, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> Yeah man, so far as i know you can buy one  Also, GT4, unless i'm missing something about GT3?



Yea you can get it in GT3 too, has to unlocked by completing some race though, not for sale.

Looks like they've only made one (or there are no other real pictures). Badass car:


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 7, 2009)

Yeah absolutely, it's a really sporty looking thing kind of like Lotus, but without the gigantic "I'm a complete douche" stigma attached


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Oct 7, 2009)

Nissan GT-R








And money to pay off the house loan.


----------



## christpuncher66 (Oct 7, 2009)

skylines are fucking sick.

also, a girlfriend would be nice..


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 7, 2009)

I'd like a house on around 5 acres. And the money to pay for it  And some sheep, a couple of horses, some ducks, 4 dogs, 12 cats, and a snake 

I'd call it... "Mischa's Magical Menagerie"


----------



## christpuncher66 (Oct 7, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> I'd like a house on around 5 acres. And the money to pay for it  And some sheep, a couple of horses, some ducks, 4 dogs, 12 cats, and a snake
> 
> I'd call it... "Mischa's Magical Menagerie"



maaaan, you got a girlfriend that plays magic. thats fucking nuts. id kill for that.


----------



## Bungle (Oct 7, 2009)

1. A fucking metric shit-tonne of cash.
2. A girlfriend.
3. My own house.
4. Nice new car, not something terribly flash, a new Corolla would do me fine.
5. Nice new bike, not something terribly flash, a VTR250 would do me fine.
6. A rifle, preferable something old but in good condition, like a Mosin-Nagant.


----------



## christpuncher66 (Oct 7, 2009)

a gun would be awesome. but im not sure it would good if i owned one. no one would be safe. especially if i got drunk.


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 7, 2009)

^ Guns are fun and dangerous like that


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Oct 7, 2009)

djpharoah said:


> Motorcycles.
> 
> I've been tweaking mine for a bit but I can't wait till i start doing some serious modifications to it. If you want to see my bike check out my profile for a pic.



The colour scheme on your bike is amazing.

I have just passed my test and bought my own car, and I'm getting cheap insurance on it, except I have to wait a few weeks for the cover to start, since it was cheaper to start it on my birthday than it was to start it say, next week. The older you are in years when your insurance starts, the further out of the high risk category you are, even if its only a case of 2 more weeks out of it, its still making me a big saving. 2001 Ford Fiesta 1.3L petrol  Small, lightweight and fast as fuck for its class, I can't wait to hit the roads in it. Doing my pass plus next week too, as that is saving me 15% on my overall insurance cost.

However, even though my car is pretty decent, I still gas for one of these





Vauxhall Astra VXR - 248BHP through the front wheels, which is absolutely ridiculous. Torque steers like mad if you don't hold the wheel. Not that you'd ordinarily take your hands off the wheel, but whereas most cars will pull into a straight line while accelerating hard, the VXR will pull to the side due to the inertia created by that incredible power going through the front wheels where the steering is.

Also, one of these would be awesome






Nowhere near as stupidly powerful, but really comfy to drive, ergonomic and very futuristic trim inside. Looks the tits also.

As for a motorbike, I wouldn't mind one of these, if it were not for the £12,000 price tag (expensive for a weekends and evenings toy)






I know it looks porky, but the handling is surprisingly sweet for a big bike, and the engine pulls like a train in every gear, no matter where you are in the rev range. It has a ridiculous top speed of something like 170mph, which is perhaps not so ludicrous next to a Hayabusa, but then this BMW is much more comfortable and doesnt shred tires and wreck chains anywhere near as quickly.


----------



## meisterjager (Oct 7, 2009)

I want a really nice mountain/road/hybrid bicycle, to get myself back into shape. 

But on the flipside, right now I'm GASsing for a massive fry up


----------



## AK DRAGON (Oct 7, 2009)

I am GASin` to pay off my student loans


----------



## caughtinamosh (Oct 7, 2009)

A conditional offer at Aberdeen University to study Management and English Lanuage.


----------



## Zak1233 (Oct 7, 2009)

I wouldn't mind one of these...


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Oct 7, 2009)

metallisuk said:


> I really want to strech my ears but i'm afraid I wont like it 10 years down the road
> (If I stay at a reletivly small gauge will the hole grow back?)


How small is small?

I went to 8mm and the hole closed back up to 5mm in a matter of 3 hours. My friend has a 14mm and his got ripped out at a concert 2 weeks ago it's now no bigger than 5mm. Odds are, they will close up unless you go huge.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 7, 2009)

I used to have my ears stretched. Took them out years ago and they still smell, wish I'd never got them stretched now


----------



## cataclysm_child (Oct 7, 2009)

An appartment/house... and a car -_-


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 7, 2009)

leandroab said:


> I'm GASing for some pussy...



^ same here


----------



## TomAwesome (Oct 7, 2009)

I want a new vehicle (though instead of something neat, I'll probably end up getting something sensible and boring like a CR-V or similar) and a double or triple ocarina. I just got an ocarina the other day to try something different, and I'm already using all of its range and wishing I had more notes on either side. Time for an ERO.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Oct 7, 2009)

leandroab said:


> I'm GASing for some pussy...


----------



## darbdavys (Oct 7, 2009)

Nissan GT-R SpecV 

although non-SpecV would suffice, too 


also GASsing for good weather, so I could ride my bike. But the rain season started :/

also pussy.
oh, and I want to go to the UK, the US and Japan, as well.
and, when I finish school, I want to study in a foreign university (USA or West Europe pref)

that's pretty much it


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 7, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


>


----------



## Bungle (Oct 7, 2009)

christpuncher66 said:


> a gun would be awesome. but im not sure it would good if i owned one. no one would be safe. especially if i got drunk.


clicky


----------



## Joeywilson (Oct 7, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> How small is small?
> 
> I went to 8mm and the hole closed back up to 5mm in a matter of 3 hours. My friend has a 14mm and his got ripped out at a concert 2 weeks ago it's now no bigger than 5mm. Odds are, they will close up unless you go huge.



I was thinking around 8mm max

thanks dude thats good to know. I'm going to the mall today so imma stop at bodymod


----------



## leandroab (Oct 7, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


>










:suicide:


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Oct 7, 2009)

Do people count on this list? If so I have a few to throw around.


----------



## Variant (Oct 7, 2009)

GT-R is nice, but if we're going over to grant-a-wish-world, I'm going big:






Caparo T1


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 7, 2009)

^ 

It's like the Batmobile ate a Lotus, then got crossbred with a McClaren...


----------



## budda (Oct 7, 2009)

True!

My dad has a sportbike (87? Honda 750 interceptor), but I don't have my license. Insurance would also be a bitch.


----------



## Bungle (Oct 7, 2009)

Variant said:


> GT-R is nice, but if we're going over to grant-a-wish-world, I'm going big:
> 
> Caparo T1


I bet that's what Chuck Norris uses for rollerskates.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Oct 8, 2009)

Variant said:


> GT-R is nice, but if we're going over to grant-a-wish-world, I'm going big:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I totally forgot about that car

And am I the only one here that's not a GTR fan?


----------



## Variant (Oct 8, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> ^
> 
> It's like the Batmobile ate a Lotus, then got crossbred with a McClaren...



Pretty much.  Wolf in wolf's clothing. As the mighty Devin Townsend said, _*"Fuck subtlety."*_






































God, I  that last one... does that look the fucking business or what?


----------



## Daiephir (Oct 8, 2009)

wannabguitarist said:


> And am I the only one here that's not a GTR fan?



Nope I dont like much either, the other Skylines are better IMO (like the R34)


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 8, 2009)

^ I just generally don't like Skylines/Nissans


----------



## Daiephir (Oct 8, 2009)

Whats your type of car then?


----------



## Bungle (Oct 8, 2009)

wannabguitarist said:


> I totally forgot about that car
> 
> And am I the only one here that's not a GTR fan?


Nah I'm not a huge fan either.

If we're on the topic of dream cars, I'd go with this one. Although I'd be throwing those big chrome wheels in the bin....


----------



## Daiephir (Oct 8, 2009)

Mmh, RX-7, awesome drifting machine


----------



## busu (Oct 8, 2009)

I've been gassing for some cash to pay my credit card bills, for a looong looooooong time now...


----------



## Bungle (Oct 8, 2009)

Daiephir said:


> Mmh, RX-7, awesome drifting machine


And this one was built by a certain New Zealander by the name of Mad Mike.

He thought he'd ditch the twin turbo 13B and replace it with a naturally aspirated, peripheral port 26B. It sounds completely off tap.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Oct 8, 2009)

Bungle said:


> And this one was built by a certain New Zealander by the name of Mad Mike.
> 
> He thought he'd ditch the twin turbo 13B and replace it with a naturally aspirated, peripheral port 26B. It sounds completely off tap.



Not a drifting fan but that must sound absolutely deafening. I want it.

And I don't like Skylines/GTR's (especially the newest version) because of the ridiculous amounts of hype surrounding the car and Nissan's shady test practices (getting track times no one can emulate, magazines getting vastly different times between the company and a car that was purchased from a dealer, etc).

Would I still drive one if I got the opportunity? Oh hell yes.


----------



## Buzz762 (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm GASing for a Sig Sauer P226 Elite Dark.


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 9, 2009)

Daiephir said:


> Whats your type of car then?



Other than the Toyota/Lexus Soarer, i'm generally an American car kinda guy   Give me a Mustang or a Dodge Charger any day of the week. That said, i do like proper sports cars too (Aston Martin, Veyron, Saleen etc..)


----------



## BrainArt (Oct 9, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> Other than the Toyota/Lexus Soarer, i'm generally an American car kinda guy   Give me a Mustang or a Dodge Charger any day of the week. That said, i do like proper sports cars too (Aston Martin, Veyron, Saleen etc..)



I love cars, but I prefer Euro cars. Especially German car makers (Volkswagen, Audi, BMW; FTMFW!)

Something else I'm gassing for is the Bugatti Veyron.








I just need to sell all of my shit, do some mercenary work and in about 15 years I'll be able to afford one of the badges.


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 9, 2009)

^ Yeah i'd murder someone for a Veyron


----------



## hairychris (Oct 9, 2009)

Does Milla Jovovich count?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 9, 2009)

hairychris said:


> Does Flatchested McGee count?



I think so, yeah.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Oct 9, 2009)

Variant said:


> GT-R is nice, but if we're going over to grant-a-wish-world, I'm going big:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Probably the world's least reliable car...

**

People getting trapped in it and being burnt at its launch, then Top Gear drive it for 10 minutes and the bottom of the thing falls out...

Makes other supercars look like reliable old tanks in comparison.


----------



## Daiephir (Oct 9, 2009)

IbanezShredderB said:


> I love cars, but I prefer Euro cars. Especially German car makers (Volkswagen, Audi, BMW; FTMFW!)
> 
> Something else I'm gassing for is the Bugatti Veyron.
> 
> ...



I think its too heavy for being really that fast, its like a 2 ton machine (1888kg based on wikipedia), way too heavy, Saleen S7/ Barabus TKR are better I believe.


----------



## hairychris (Oct 9, 2009)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Probably the world's least reliable car...
> 
> **
> 
> ...




The cornering issues were at least as worrying... 

Tha Ariel Atom looks like a good chortle, mind you.



Daiephir said:


> I think its too heavy for being really that fast, its like a 2 ton machine (1888kg based on wikipedia), way too heavy, Saleen S7/ Barabus TKR are better I believe.



It might be almost 2 tons, but it has 1001bhp to make up for it! And unlike some of the uber-bhp Mercs, the ability to use it.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Oct 9, 2009)

I wouldn't mind an Ariel Atom...


----------



## Daiephir (Oct 9, 2009)

hairychris said:


> It might be almost 2 tons, but it has 1001bhp to make up for it! And unlike some of the uber-bhp Mercs, the ability to use it.



But, every other supercar (like the Saleen S7 twin-turbo, the one with 1K HP too) doesn't need air-brakes to stop +the regular wheel based ones. I've seen a vid of the Veyron where she gets up to speed with a F-18 (not sure) and then try's to brake, the rear wing flips and becomes a braking mecanism, but if a car needs that, its way too heavy IMO. Of course it has the power, but you know what they say, it aint driving/steering the car the most difficult part of driving, its making it stop when needed. And I think its price is over rated, and its fuck ugly.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Oct 9, 2009)

Daiephir said:


> But, every other supercar (like the Saleen S7 twin-turbo, the one with 1K HP too) doesn't need air-brakes to stop +the regular wheel based ones. I've seen a vid of the Veyron where she gets up to speed with a F-18 (not sure) and then try's to brake, the rear wing flips and becomes a braking mecanism, but if a car needs that, its way too heavy IMO. Of course it has the power, but you know what they say, it aint driving/steering the car the most difficult part of driving, its making it stop when needed. And I think its price is over rated, and its fuck ugly.




Since it was designed with the pure intention of making the fastest road usable car available, it could have a deployable parachute to slow it down for all Bugatti cared, as long as it was ready to go next time it needed to brake. You say its too heavy, they say they made the fastest road car ever, whatever the cost in price, looks or design.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Oct 9, 2009)

Daiephir said:


> But, every other supercar (like the Saleen S7 twin-turbo, the one with 1K HP too) doesn't need air-brakes to stop +the regular wheel based ones. I've seen a vid of the Veyron where she gets up to speed with a F-18 (not sure) and then try's to brake, the rear wing flips and becomes a braking mecanism, but if a car needs that, its way too heavy IMO. Of course it has the power, but you know what they say, it aint driving/steering the car the most difficult part of driving, its making it stop when needed. And I think its price is over rated, and its fuck ugly.



I'm sure the Veyron could stop perfectly well without the airbrake, but having active aerodynamics can only be an advantage.


----------



## Daiephir (Oct 9, 2009)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Since it was designed with the pure intention of making the fastest road usable car available, it could have a deployable parachute to slow it down for all Bugatti cared, as long as it was ready to go next time it needed to brake. You say its too heavy, they say they made the fastest road car ever, whatever the cost in price, looks or design.



You got a point there.


----------



## Variant (Oct 9, 2009)

Esp Griffyn said:


> People getting trapped in it and being burnt at its launch, then Top Gear drive it for 10 minutes and the bottom of the thing falls out...
> 
> Makes other supercars look like reliable old tanks in comparison.



It was a pre-production prototype... All clean-sheet supercars (or roadcars, or racecars/bikes for that matter), while in the development phase, run into issues, the McLaren F1 (one of which was balled up during high speed testing in the Namiba desert) and Bugatti Veyron (which had an inordinate amount of engineering clashes, and *YEARS* of setbacks) are hardly exceptions.  For whatever reason, the Caparo's issues were more scrutinized.  Mind you that it went on to obliterate the power lap record, which the Stig seemed to have no issues doing with it. 



Daiephir said:


> But, every other supercar (like the Saleen S7 twin-turbo, the one with 1K HP too) doesn't need air-brakes to stop +the regular wheel based ones. I've seen a vid of the Veyron where she gets up to speed with a F-18 (not sure) and then try's to brake, the rear wing flips and becomes a braking mecanism, but if a car needs that, its way too heavy IMO. Of course it has the power, but you know what they say, it aint driving/steering the car the most difficult part of driving, its making it stop when needed. And I think its price is over rated, and its fuck ugly.



1. You misunderstand the sheer power of aero. Not only to you increase the drag on the car (= good when braking) through aero drag and added frontal area, but _*also*_ the coefficient of friction between the tires and the ground ventures beyond (often 2x and 3x) which could ever be achieved with the conventional rubber. Tires & air drag stop the car, brakes just convert the energy to be dissipated as heat. 

2. The S7 has one of the highest negative lift-to-drag ratios (much, much higher than the Veyron's) to begin with, so it's tires are working in such a capacity at higher velocities due to superior underbody design, but that's *not to say* that it, too, wouldn't benefit additionally from the active air brake.  

3. That said, the S7 *is* at a distinct advantage, being that it's considerably lighter than the piggy Veyron, the forward inertia that needs to be dissipated is far less under braking at _*any*_ speed. The Veyron designers chose a very neutral lift-to-drag ratio due to this, as the load on the tires was excessive as it was, and any drag added by aero devices was deemed unacceptable. IMHO, the choice to go much lighter, with less frontal area, and less power would have achieved the same straight-line results in with much less cost and complexity, and it wouldn't have been a worthless piece of shit on a real track/twisty road... so on that front, I agree. 



> Since it was designed with the pure intention of making the fastest road usable car available, it could have a deployable parachute to slow it down for all Bugatti cared, as long as it was ready to go next time it needed to brake. You say its too heavy, they say they made the fastest road car ever, whatever the cost in price, looks or design.



Which it's not anymore, technically... ousted by a pretty shoddy / underfunded Washington State operation. Extreme speed isn't that difficult to achieve, if that's really your goal (which in the Bug's defense, it wasn't the only goal, too much of it perhaps)... but yeah, its pretty much a simple math equation. Making a car do a record lap at the Nordschleife, or the like, is a whole other thing entirely.



*Variant wanted to be a car designer when he grew up.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Oct 10, 2009)

Variant said:


> Which it's not anymore, technically... ousted by a pretty shoddy / underfunded Washington State operation. Extreme speed isn't that difficult to achieve, if that's really your goal (which in the Bug's defense, it wasn't the only goal, too much of it perhaps)... but yeah, its pretty much a simple math equation. Making a car do a record lap at the Nordschleife, or the like, is a whole other thing entirely.
> 
> 
> 
> *Variant wanted to be a car designer when he grew up.



Well yeah there are faster cars available, but the Bugatti, despite being a horrendously expensive machine to run, is a very useable road car. There are loads of rocket cars out there, and plenty of drag racers but they just aren't workable on the road. That said, next to an Astra VXR or Honda Civic Type R, the Bugatti hardly looks like a road car at all.



Variant said:


> It was a pre-production prototype... All clean-sheet supercars (or roadcars, or racecars/bikes for that matter), while in the development phase, run into issues, the McLaren F1 (one of which was balled up during high speed testing in the Namiba desert) and Bugatti Veyron (which had an inordinate amount of engineering clashes, and *YEARS* of setbacks) are hardly exceptions.  For whatever reason, the Caparo's issues were more scrutinized.  Mind you that it went on to obliterate the power lap record, which the Stig seemed to have no issues doing with it. [/COLOR]



I think its probably because the Caparo was put on show before it was really ready. If the car wasn't even properly heat shielded in the cockpit (which I'd have expected since they looked like they were just trying to bring an F1 car to the road) and they let people rev the engine, and a fire results in a member of the public being injured I think thats pretty irresponsible. I'm not surprised they got scrutinised and criticised!


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Oct 10, 2009)

Variant said:


> That said, the S7 *is* at a distinct advantage, being that it's considerably lighter than the piggy Veyron, the forward inertia that needs to be dissipated is far less under braking at _*any*_ speed. The Veyron designers chose a very neutral lift-to-drag ratio due to this, as the load on the tires was excessive as it was, and any drag added by aero devices was deemed unacceptable. IMHO, the choice to go much lighter, with less frontal area, and less power would have achieved the same straight-line results in with much less cost and complexity, and it wouldn't have been a worthless piece of shit on a real track/twisty road... so on that front, I agree.
> 
> Which it's not anymore, technically... ousted by a pretty shoddy / underfunded Washington State operation. Extreme speed isn't that difficult to achieve, if that's really your goal (which in the Bug's defense, it wasn't the only goal, too much of it perhaps)... but yeah, its pretty much a simple math equation. Making a car do a record lap at the Nordschleife, or the like, is a whole other thing entirely.
> 
> *Variant wanted to be a car designer when he grew up.



I wouldn't call a car quicker round a track than an Enzo or Zonda a "worthless piece of shit" tbh, especially when it's a GT car, not an ultra-stripped LMP or Formula car that they've somehow shoehorned another seat into... *Caparo, I'm looking at you* 

As for the SSC Ultimate Aero, I'd like to see how it holds up mechanically if actually driven on a long-term basis - it's one thing building a 1200hp twin turbo smallblock (which isn't terribly uncommon by any means) for drag racing, quite another to build something which won't break if driven for more than 10 seconds continuously...


----------



## Prydogga (Oct 10, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> Money. Seriously, i GAS for fucking money... $6.60AUD an hour sucks major arse.
> 
> Oh, and big dogs... Irish Wolfhound, Great Dane, Neapolitan Mastiff, St. Bernard, Old English Sheepdog... want all. Now.



$6.60 What? Where the fuck are you working?


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Oct 10, 2009)

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> I wouldn't call a car quicker round a track than an Enzo or Zonda a "worthless piece of shit" tbh, especially when it's a GT car, not an ultra-stripped LMP or Formula car that they've somehow shoehorned another seat into... *Caparo, I'm looking at you*
> 
> As for the SSC Ultimate Aero, I'd like to see how it holds up mechanically if actually driven on a long-term basis - it's one thing building a 1200hp twin turbo smallblock (which isn't terribly uncommon by any means) for drag racing, quite another to build something which won't break if driven for more than 10 seconds continuously...



Whereas the Veyron was built form the ground up as a super speed car, with emphasis on usability (hence the airbrake to facilitate actual cornering) the SSC UA looks like a Lamborghini with a stupidly large engine in it. Not only does Lucevan raise some very legitimate questions about its reliability, I'm concerned about its design. Something that can travel that fast, and has that much BHP to accelerate it at ridiculous rates just wouldn't corner well with normal brakes at all. Once again, an American motor company has built something that will do massive speed in a straight line, which has been an obssession for many in the US for a long time. Who cares about cornering or reliability when it can go 3mph faster than the Veyron?
Right?

Wrong. At least the Veyron will take a corner and won't blow up or shake itself to pieces after a couple of hours of hard driving.


----------



## Sebastian (Oct 10, 2009)

Besides a job and a girlfriend 



car: 1971 Plymouth Barracuda 

and I would like to meet God


----------



## Bungle (Oct 12, 2009)

Just got a pair of boots and gloves for the old trailbike. Now I'm GAS-ing for a motorcross helmet, goggles and pressure suit.


----------



## Empryrean (Oct 12, 2009)

An Impreza Gc8
My license


..friends


----------



## guitarplayerone (Oct 12, 2009)

new car, new tv


----------



## MFB (Oct 12, 2009)

Superpowers


----------



## Labrie (Oct 14, 2009)

Zak1233 said:


> I wouldn't mind one of these...




mmmm I had to settle for a regular lancer due to me being poor but it's still a really nice car. I have a lot of plans for it


----------

